# Owner dies, dog waits for him for a year



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That was a very heart warming video. thanks for sharing.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Jenn, 

This story touched me a little extra because we got a poodle under similar circumstances. We chased him for an hour in 10 degree temps after spotting him running down the sidewalk. Similar story to the boy above: 5 lbs of bones, matted fur, and fleas. He's up to his full whopping weight of 9 pounds now.We were foster/rescue failures and named him 'Ollie', which means "Peaceful Elf" in French. Our early Christmas present, 4 days before Christmas.

He's sleeping next to my leg on the couch right now. 

Ollie an hour after we caught him down in the basement. With Andy's lymphoma we didn't want to expose him to possible disease (or fleas) until Ollie was tested, had shots, a clean bill of health, and a spa day (He slept for 2 days after he was cleaned up):


















The next day:


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Very touching!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

People can inflict unbearable pain on the small and innocent. The cowardice of such people, the mean spiritedness, sometimes makes it hard for me to feel this world was created for any good purpose.

NewfieMom


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

I saw that video yesterday on Yahoo, and I cried for a good 15 minutes. The little guy reminded me so much of my 'grandog' - my daughter's little poodle. It broke my heart, but it also made me smile to see that tail wagging at the end of the video. I greatly admire the man who does the rescues and makes those videos. 

It really makes you think about taking care of making arrangements for your fur babies should something happen to you. It also made me think about how poor Ruby felt when her owner died. (She was a service dog to an elderly deaf lady.) The kids came in, cleared out the house, and put Ruby outside to fend for herself. She sat on the front porch of the house the day it was auctioned off. I cannot imagine what she thought. I can't even think of it for very long...


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Ruby13 said:


> It also made me think about how poor Ruby felt when her owner died. (She was a service dog to an elderly deaf lady.) The kids came in, cleared out the house, and put Ruby outside to fend for herself. She sat on the front porch of the house the day it was auctioned off. I cannot imagine what she thought. I can't even think of it for very long...


I thank God for you. :wave:

Big hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh that poor baby! What a touching story! It especially hits close to home because my parents have a toy poodle that I just love dearly. - She's got so much personality and is a total love! She especially loves my dad sooooooo much, that little dog is his baby.  Poodles are great dogs, I soo hope he finds his forever home ASAP!!!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!! Dogs amaze me...some people disgust me!!


----------

